# Going to the vet tonight - rash from easywalk harness



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie has developed what looks to be a rash under his front legs and I'm pretty sure it's chaffing from the easy walk harness...I hadn't noticed it until recently so am hoping the vet will have something to fix that up...last night and this morning I walked him with the lead just attached to his regular collar and it is definitely harder than when I use the harness...I'm going to give the harness a rest so his skin gets better, but was thinking of using those harnesses or whatever they are that go around the top of the nose, I'm not sure what they are called but they are another training type thing (I recently saw a photo of famous Bentley wearing one  ) what do people think of those? And anyone else noticed rashes from the easy walk harness?? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My lab had some nasty scabs under his armpits from the harness. I looked it up and it appears to be a pretty normal problem. People would wrap lambs wool around the harness at the friction points to relieve the problem. I remember I even found a site that sells sleeves of lambs wool for the harness.
In my case, I just went back to the prong collar-he doesn't pull when the prong collar is on


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We use the Gentle Leader head harness on Max. Have been using it for over 2 years. Works very well.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's one example of the sleeves
Strap Wrap - Fleece Dog Harness and Collar Padding


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> Here's one example of the sleeves
> Strap Wrap - Fleece Dog Harness and Collar Padding


Great! Thanks for that, looks like a really good idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester has been using the harness for a long time now and I just checked to see if there were any rashes, thankfully there isn't one. Right now it's what works for us, since walking him with just a regular collar is a nightmare. Sorry to here what happened to your boy the rash goes away quick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Ollie has developed what looks to be a rash under his front legs and I'm pretty sure it's chaffing from the easy walk harness.


Is there a way to adjust the straps on the harness? Maybe they somehow got out of adjustment, and got too tight?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We had the same problem with the Ez-Walk Harness so I bought a Sporn Non-Pull Mesh Harness. It's not "fitted" the way the Ez-Walk is, only tightens when the dog pulls and the straps are wrapped with a lamb's-wool type of padding.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the same problem with Honey. She pulls too hard and it chafes under her front legs as well. I went back to the prong collar because of her pulling. Once we get that under control I may try the pads under the arms and go back to the harness. We use it when we go to the nursing home but not on walks right now. Gunner walks great with the easy walk and no problems.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess had that in the beginning, too. I used the fleece sleeves
Strap Wrap - Fleece Dog Harness and Collar Padding

You might want to check whether it is not too tight in the armpits. Once they really learn how to walk in a harness, things tend to get better...

I see the link already was there, from another poster, sorry. But it does work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*

Let us know what the vet says-it could be from the harness or something else.
Let us know how Ollie is.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry Ollie has a rash from the Harness. I use the Easy Walk Harness on both of my guys, they've never had any problems with it. 

The sleeves look like a great option.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought the Easy Walk chafed Max, too. 
We're using the Halti now, best thing EVER invented.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Thankyou for all the suggestions everybody...the vet wasn't really concerned at all to be honest, he said it looked pretty normal underneath Ollie's legs, he said it looked like there was a little chaffing there but nothing to be concerned about so that's great  Ollie did have a little scratch on his chest which I had also noticed so the vet gave me some cream to fix that up...I do think maybe the easywalk harness is now a little tight for Ollie and so today I bought a halti - I haven't used it yet but plan on putting it on him tomorrow, I've heard lots of good things about the halti so fingers crossed...if the halti doesn't work out I'll definitely be getting one of those covers/padding to put on an easywalk harness (think ill need a bigger one now though) thanks again, this really is a great forum and i appreciate the suggestions and concern that I received  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

*http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/bowl.gif*

Good luck with the Halti, I wish I could give you mine. Roxy would have no part of it. The first time she did not know what it was so putting on was no problem. she walked about 10 feet laid down on her side and would not get up for love nor treats. She looked absolutely disgusted. Failure! The 2nd,3rd...times just the mere sight of the Halti she would lay down on her side, when we got her up she would proceed to toss her head like a horse. LOL we gave up!!:doh: The Easy Walker harness and Martingale collar have been our staples.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Barkr said:


> Good luck with the Halti, I wish I could give you mine. Roxy would have no part of it. The first time she did not know what it was so putting on was no problem. she walked about 10 feet laid down on her side and would not get up for love nor treats. She looked absolutely disgusted. Failure! The 2nd,3rd...times just the mere sight of the Halti she would lay down on her side, when we got her up she would proceed to toss her head like a horse. LOL we gave up!!:doh: The Easy Walker harness and Martingale collar have been our staples.


Lol, this could very well happen with Ollie tomorrow too :s hopefully I'll have a bit more luck than you did...I shall report back and tell you how it went 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

I ended up just getting a larger easy walk harness for Ollie...I did try putting on a halti yesterday and it was a nightmare, he actually ended up putting a hole through it with his teeth as I was trying to put it on haha it was quite a sight watching me with him...when I went to doggy school one of the trainers that I was talking too said she has more luck with the harness and she said the one I had was too tight...so all good now, I have the bigger one and Ollie's scratch on his chest is healing up very nicely, it took me ages to actually find it tonight to put cream on the cut. Hope everyone had a nice weekend  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

